# Revenue Code 0450 Overnight



## denise.retelle (Dec 18, 2015)

Is there a coding rule that a hospital is required to bill revenue code 0450 two times if a patient remains in the emergency room overnight (e.g., admitted to the outpatient on 12/15/15 at 11:00 pm, discharged from the emergency room 12/16/15 at 11:30 am.

Thank You


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't know about required but they are allowed to if each day has separate notes and each day meets the hospital criteria for a visit level.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 18, 2015)

I believe like with the Professional charge. For ER that span overnight you bill with the first DOS the patient was seen. They were only in the ER once so 12/15. If they were admitted under obs status there would be an observation room charge


----------

